# Applying for Victoria State Sponsorship from another Australian state



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently based in Sydney and have been assessed by ACS for Software Tester. My only option is to go for 190 and Victoria is the only state which sponsors Software tester. But since i'm based in another Australian state, providing a Job offer is a mandatory requirement. Has anyone living in another state has successfully received Victoria SS recently? If yes, can you assist me through the process?

Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Not a great idea really. How long have you been in NSW? Assuming you have friends or family there?
Do you know anyone in Vic?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have been living in NSW for 5 yrs...don't have any friends or family in Victoria...


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

hi _shel,

I might travel back to India in Dec permanently. Is there any advantage if i apply for Victoria SS from India ?? Will they still rule me out since i was living in NSW for 5 yrs?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

No I think they will be more accepting of that. They could accept you if living in NSW I just feel it unlikely because they will question your comittment to move there if you have been in NSW for so long. But if applying from out of the country and not actually resident in NSW they would be more accepting of your comittment to live there.


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently based in Sydney and have been assessed by ACS for Software Tester. My only option is to go for 190 and Victoria is the only state which sponsors Software tester. But since i'm based in another Australian state, providing a Job offer is a mandatory requirement. Has anyone living in another state has successfully received Victoria SS recently? If yes, can you assist me through the process?
> 
> Your help is very much appreciated.


Hi maverick27

I am in same situation as yours. I actually already applied for Vic SS, and they refused my application on this ground. Did you find a way out for this? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry you were rejected. How are you in Australia? Maybe find a job in Vic, any job at all just to put you in the state.


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

I am on 457 in NSW. Employers don't cross sponsor 457 very easily now a days.
I was hoping to get state sponsorship to speed up my PR application. 189 will take atleast an year otherwise.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have applied for Vic SS in Dec and still awaiting decision. Looking at few other members in this forum, i don't feel confident for a positive response. But can't do much at the moment rather than wait.




Coming2Oz said:


> Hi maverick27
> 
> I am in same situation as yours. I actually already applied for Vic SS, and they refused my application on this ground. Did you find a way out for this?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for Vic SS in Dec and still awaiting decision. Looking at few other members in this forum, i don't feel confident for a positive response. But can't do much at the moment rather than wait.


So you still in NSW, or you moved back to India before applying for Vic SS?
All the best for your application mate.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks mate..I have applied for SS from India.


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello,


1.I am wondering if applicants currently living in Melbourne (say >2 years) would stand better chance to get nominated?
Anyone who got nomination while living in Vic?
2. Can I apply for Vic ss if i'm still studying post-grad in Mel? If yes -> is this a disadvantage compared with those who already finished studies ?
Cheers!


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi,

We (me and my husband) will be applying for Victoria SS from Sydney. Hope it goes well, currently working on securing a job offer while I wait for my assessment result.

I gather from the thread that you shifted to India and have applied for Victoria SS from there. All the very best to you!




Coming2Oz said:


> Hi maverick27
> 
> I am in same situation as yours. I actually already applied for Vic SS, and they refused my application on this ground. Did you find a way out for this?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Oops, just saw you already got your approval in April, many congrats!




drshk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We (me and my husband) will be applying for Victoria SS from Sydney. Hope it goes well, currently working on securing a job offer while I wait for my assessment result.
> 
> I gather from the thread that you shifted to India and have applied for Victoria SS from there. All the very best to you!


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

drshk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We (me and my husband) will be applying for Victoria SS from Sydney. Hope it goes well, currently working on securing a job offer while I wait for my assessment result.
> 
> I gather from the thread that you shifted to India and have applied for Victoria SS from there. All the very best to you!


Hi drshk,

Travelling in the same boat. Applied for 190 with WASS (from Sydney) and waiting for the outcome.Please keep posted your progress here. Thinking of 489 as well. Explored options about 489? I'm looking at this as well and looks interesting.

Cheers.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Bluegum2012, when did you submit your 190 application? Hopefully you will be getting your visa soon  I will keep updating my signature as things progress.

I think 489 is a 4-yr provisional visa so I am not very much interested in it, I am just looking at PR options. But have gone for 189 but my occupation is not on the list  Lets hope the Victoria SS 190 works out for us!



Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi drshk,
> 
> Travelling in the same boat. Applied for 190 with WASS (from Sydney) and waiting for the outcome.Please keep posted your progress here. Thinking of 489 as well. Explored options about 489? I'm looking at this as well and looks interesting.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

drshk said:


> Hi Bluegum2012, when did you submit your 190 application? Hopefully you will be getting your visa soon  I will keep updating my signature as things progress.
> 
> I think 489 is a 4-yr provisional visa so I am not very much interested in it, I am just looking at PR options. But have gone for 189 but my occupation is not on the list  Lets hope the Victoria SS 190 works out for us!


Hi Drshk,

I've applied very recently for my SS and keep you updated my progress.I'm on 457, which visa you are on now? How did you go with your job trails? I tried but still no luck.And I think job offer is a pre requisite for people who want cross state migration. So fingers crossed.

I've done my research on 489. The bottom line is if you are outside Aus then only you can apply for either 489/190.


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Bluegum2012, is job offer a mandatory requirement for WA SS? If not, I think you should be fine. Since I am going for Victoria SS from NSW, job offer is mandatory for me - lets hope something positive works out while I wait for my Vetassess outcome. I am currently on 402 (occupational trainee) visa.



Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi Drshk,
> 
> I've applied very recently for my SS and keep you updated my progress.I'm on 457, which visa you are on now? How did you go with your job trails? I tried but still no luck.And I think job offer is a pre requisite for people who want cross state migration. So fingers crossed.
> 
> I've done my research on 489. The bottom line is if you are outside Aus then only you can apply for either 489/190.


----------

